# My modern version of Beethoven's 9th



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I know many of you are against modern versions of classical works, but this one love you will.

My quest is to make classical music more accessible for young people, therefore I've done the following:

- Cut out boring and worthless parts of 9th symphony (about 98%)
- Improve the rest of it by combining it with greatest achievements of modern music 
- Made insteresting music video (very artistic and out of old-fashioned ways)






Listen and realise that it's necessary if we want to keep classical music actual


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Good job. I think it needs some product placement (embedded marketing) scenes in there too somewhere.

(Folks - I would label this NSFW)


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Ha! Well, it certainly made me laugh! But I doubt you can call that 'classical music' any more...


----------



## mueske (Jan 14, 2009)

Not funny in the slightest tbh, and I usually like your jokes, Aramis.


----------



## Gangsta Tweety Bird (Jan 25, 2009)

lol

[message needs more characters]


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Haha very funny!


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

Thank you so much for that! I'm adding you as a friend, my username is EdwardWhelanPiano.

I really hope you were being satirical here because it works for me if that was your intention. I was laughing heartily at this!


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

First of all, it was ment to be ironic comment on modern rejuvenations of classic art (including music). You know, Romeo and Juliet presented as New York prostitute and harley-riding gangster and other stuff like that. It's so silly that I felt a need to play a joke on it and create something as ridiculous as this to show my point of view.


----------



## MisquotedTeabag (Jan 24, 2010)

I fear Beethoven's reanimated cadaver attempting to strangle me in my sleep for even gazing at the abomination.

Nice job. It was hilarious.

Although on a side note: I wouldn't mind our sopranos being of the stuff in the video.........I kid, I kid.....


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

MisquotedTeabag said:


> I kid, I kid.....


C'mon, you don't!


----------



## Il Seraglio (Sep 14, 2009)

I love your sense of humour, Aramis.


----------



## bplary (Sep 13, 2009)

I love the random interjections.... MOTHA****


----------



## mezoforte (Dec 8, 2010)

Hello everyone

I am looking for modern version of Beethoven's moonlight sonata. Once I have heart played with piano, drums and accompany of electrical guitar etc. It was very nice. Can anyone tell me where I can find or which band is playing these kind of music? Many thanks


----------



## scytheavatar (Aug 27, 2009)

Aramis said:


> First of all, it was ment to be ironic comment on modern rejuvenations of classic art (including music). You know, Romeo and Juliet presented as New York prostitute and harley-riding gangster and other stuff like that. It's so silly that I felt a need to play a joke on it and create something as ridiculous as this to show my point of view.


Staging =/= music; something I swear that many of you modern staging haters just flat out hate staging and only care about the music.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Funny! Well done.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Cool!*

I loved it!






LOL

Thanks.

Martin...who doesn't like the real Beethoven per se...

:lol:


----------



## Sarabande (Nov 26, 2010)

haha that was pretty damn funny!


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

That was brilliant


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Wow. That is... wow.


----------



## Jean Christophe Paré (Nov 21, 2010)

Amazingly awful.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

heheh...heheh


----------

